# Boss V plow on 3039R John Deere



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Been thinking about doing this for years...didn't relize till just now that boss acually offers a mount for doing this. I guess I've been under a rock. I know Steve from Fargo Snow had been making mounts for the bigger tractors to run 8'2s on but I always wanted to do one for the 3 series with a utv plow but this set up with the 7' v plow looks like a bad ass rig!


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

I bet Oomkes just had a grabber....Not only a cool set up....But look at those Jagoof lights


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice little rig.


----------



## grnleafgrnscape (Nov 30, 2013)

I made brackets to put a mount on my 2038r for a 6'6 utv plow and also have 10' vs with extensions on the 6420s. 
The 2038r is so handy for sidewalks and doing parking stall in apartment complexes


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Huh...had no idea Boss was making mounts either.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Huh...had no idea Boss was making mounts either.


I did.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> I did.....


SureKwhatever...


----------



## grnleafgrnscape (Nov 30, 2013)

They make for 3 series up to 5 series. 
For my 6 series I just made my brackets and bolt on


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Too bad it doesn't sit a little closer to the tractor. Looks like there could be a lot of stress on the front of the tractor with it out so far? Or would I be worried for nothing if I had this.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

DeVries said:


> Too bad it doesn't sit a little closer to the tractor. Looks like there could be a lot of stress on the front of the tractor with it out so far? Or would I be worried for nothing if I had this.


Thought the same thing, head gear looks like it can aboot a foot close to the hood, but maybe it needs to be set foward so the hood can be opened. Something else could have been the mfg cost difference to reduce the overhang.
Still a nice rig


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

DeVries said:


> Too bad it doesn't sit a little closer to the tractor. Looks like there could be a lot of stress on the front of the tractor with it out so far? Or would I be worried for nothing if I had this.


Looks like they took an existing mount and made it work on the Deere without much thought about how it could be moved closer.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

They really aren't bolted to much of anything either


----------



## Song Dogger (Apr 19, 2019)

Newbie, late to this post. With the Boss undercarriage mount installed, can you still hook up a loader? This is the exact set-up I've been hoping for on my JD 3046R, but it appears the undercarriage mount would prevent hooking up my H165 loader. I need to be able to regularly switch between the plow and loader.


----------



## grnleafgrnscape (Nov 30, 2013)

Yeah right now it gets in the way.i put one on 2038r, but made own mount and then welded their pushbeam to it. 
I made mine far enough back so I can mount and dismount mine with tractor side still on.
Now trying to get my front mb broom to attach to same mount


----------



## grnleafgrnscape (Nov 30, 2013)

I mentioned to one of the hydraulic guys at boss they should add an accumulater on the plows for tractors as they have no suspension to absorb the bounce going down the road. Take some of the stress off the frame and front end and better ride


----------



## Song Dogger (Apr 19, 2019)

grnleafgrnscape said:


> Yeah right now it gets in the way.i put one on 2038r, but made own mount and then welded their pushbeam to it.
> I made mine far enough back so I can mount and dismount mine with tractor side still on.
> Now trying to get my front mb broom to attach to same mount


You wouldn't have a photo of your modified mount attached to the tractor, would you? I'd like to show them at the shop.


----------



## grnleafgrnscape (Nov 30, 2013)

Not right now, it's up at friend that's going laser cut the hooks out for the broom. As soon as I can I'll get some pictures
I also mentioned to boss guys about that, maybe put a lil more thought in making their mounts, because would sell more if can also use the loader without taking off mount.
I know that with the accumulater, they never even thought about that with tractors, so assuming the loader is same thing


----------



## Song Dogger (Apr 19, 2019)

grnleafgrnscape said:


> Not right now, it's up at friend that's going laser cut the hooks out for the broom. As soon as I can I'll get some pictures


Much appreciated. Got time, I'm already trying to set up for easier plowing next winter while the pain is fresh in my mind!


----------



## grnleafgrnscape (Nov 30, 2013)

I pretty much used the same mount principle from the mounts I made for the 2 6series tractors that I have 10ft xts on with wings.
Use existing holes on the front of the tractor and the braced it on plate steel mounted back by loader quick tach mounts with a 2x2 tube across between the side plates. Then tacked the push beam on front and try loader.
Soon as I get the tractor back I will take pictures.
Mine has just a tube going across the front of the loader for the stand though


----------



## Song Dogger (Apr 19, 2019)

4x4Farmer said:


> Been thinking about doing this for years...didn't relize till just now that boss acually offers a mount for doing this. I guess I've been under a rock. I know Steve from Fargo Snow had been making mounts for the bigger tractors to run 8'2s on but I always wanted to do one for the 3 series with a utv plow but this set up with the 7' v plow looks like a bad ass rig!
> View attachment 184631
> 
> 
> ...


Hello, sir. I PM'd you a few days ago, not sure if you're watching for them. I could use your expertise. I have a John Deere 3046r and want the exact set-up you show. Problem is, I use the H165 front end loader frequently, and it appears Boss's undercarriage mounted on the tractor hinders mounting of the loader. A couple of questions, if I may:

1. How difficult would it be to remove/reinstall the undercarriage to mount the loader, say every 3 weeks or so? In the attached schematic, it looks pretty involved - lots of bolts and plates. But, maybe only a few parts of the entire mount need to be removed?

2. If you're knowledgeable with how the loader mounts, do you think the current mount could be modified to work with a loader? Or, can you visualize a fully customized mount by a good fabricator?

I've also attached a photo showing how the loader mounts. It shows a grille protector with braces that will likely have to be removed to install the plow undercarriage, but I don't need it.

PS) any comments on how well this setup worked for you this past winter? Was the tractor heavy enough to handle the plow load?
















on there.


----------



## Song Dogger (Apr 19, 2019)

Song Dogger said:


> Hello, sir. I PM'd you a few days ago, not sure if you're watching for them. I could use your expertise. I have a John Deere 3046r and want the exact set-up you show. Problem is, I use the H165 front end loader frequently, and it appears Boss's undercarriage mounted on the tractor hinders mounting of the loader. A couple of questions, if I may:
> 
> 1. How difficult would it be to remove/reinstall the undercarriage to mount the loader, say every 3 weeks or so? In the attached schematic, it looks pretty involved - lots of bolts and plates. But, maybe only a few parts of the entire mount need to be removed?
> 
> ...


Hey, Song Dogger, good questions for a newbie. It's the off-season for this forum, might explain the lack of replies. I'm a newbie too, but let me give it a try.

First, here's a GIF of the H165 loader mounting and unmounting on the 3046r. Below that is a photo of 4x4Farmer's Boss plow undercarriage setup. Compare the two, and as you stated, the plow undercarriage gets in the way of mounting the loader.


















Now, look at the bolts in the red circles and red ellipse in the schematic and photo below. If I'm seeing it right, you'd have to remove these 11 bolts to remove the plow undercarriage from the tractor frame before mounting the loader - 4 on each side, 3 on the front. All the other bolts appear to assemble the plow undercarriage to itself without attaching to the tractor, and shouldn't need disassembled to remove.


















Access looks good with the loader off, so removing these 11 bolts shouldn't take a LOT of effort every 3-4 weeks. TO make it easier, set the plow undercarriage on blocks to position in place when installing or removing it.

Hopefully, someone more knowledgeable will return to this post/forum someday and give their 2 cents worth!


----------



## XSKIER (Dec 22, 2018)

I did undertake this undercarriage mount challenge on an old Deere 4320. It may be similar to the 3046R and 4066R, but I don't know for sure. There is about a 1" window of too close to steer, or too far to hit the loader stand. Credit to @cwren2472 for sending me the BOSS HTX mount to make it happen. I did not take any measurements of the mount, other than the critical 14" above the ground.


----------



## XSKIER (Dec 22, 2018)

Here's the gif:


----------

